# Any flaws/failures of Colt CCO 1911?



## SCRebel (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey guys. I made a tread in the new to handguns area and I asked if the 1911, or more specifically if the Colt CCO had any design flaws. I did found out that compact 1911 models sometimes have extraction/feeding issues, How about the Colt COC?

I am sure yall know, but the Colt CCO is a Commander barrel/slide, on a Officer Alloy frame. Colt calls is a Conceal Carry Officer. 

Thanks!


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

So far I haven't heard of many problems from Colt lately,but as with anything you can get a bad one on occasion.Since Colt retooled a few years ago their quality has gone back up.


----------



## SCRebel (Feb 15, 2012)

That's good to hear. I would be ticked to sink as much money as the Colt CCO cost and it be of crappy quality.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I just look it over good and check clearances.If the barrel locks up good with no or very minimal play,and the slide is rasonagly tight I'm good with it.

With the barrel linked down on the frame,the bed should stick back .030" behind the barrel,and the frame ramp needs to look good and end about the bottom of the hole the slidestop lug sticks through.If this looks good it's properly cut.Then I look at lines/gaps for symetry.Older ones were aweful about the slide's flats being off,the spring tunnel cut off center,the tunnel seriously scraping the frame dustcover ,etc.If the rear of the slide is slightly off flush with the frame it's OK,but when you get up over .030" or more I wonder if the barrel lugs were overcut.I prefer 1/2 that but .....

Good luck man.


----------



## SCRebel (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks! 

I've got one more question. I was told the 1911 was an "Experts" weapon, and I should stay away form my first concealed weapon. Is the 1911 and "Experts" weapon?


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Well,that depends who you talk to.The 1911 is the second handgun I bought over 25 years ago and has remained my favorite platform.

Those that say they are not for novices have some merrit with the single action trigger,forgetting to take the safety off,yada yada.What I want to know is how did they and anyone else get to profinciency?They were a novice to the platform,of course,but there are rules to using guns called the safety rules that were drummed in your head.To me it's a great platform to learn handgunning or centerfire,the trigger is nice,it has a safety(s),and the platform just feels perfect (almost) if you take to it.

This usually starts something that gets the 1911 vs alot of popular tupperware or vice versa,but bear with my logic to answer your question.

You have a 1911 and a Glock,XD,M&P,or any 'safe action' pistol.

Your A #1 safety is the trigger finger,period.It is not going to go off unless a freak of luck part breaks, it's been played with and is unsafe, or something else pushes the trigger when it's ready to fire.That was the important part there.So how does it go bang?

1911 - Grip it depressing the grip safety,thumb down that safety and pull the trigger -physically overiding 2 safeties before your finger needs to even touch the trigger to pull it.

Glock and clones - Grip it (less XD) and you have to put your finger on the trigger to overide the safety,so basically it's like it's really not there.

The XD is the same gig but has a grip safety like the 1911.This is cool because the trigger wont work if something hits it unless the grip safety is pushed off.Can't boot one down the leg reholstering at all.This is also the reason I don't freak if the 1911 thumb safety pops off somehow.

As I figure the 1911 is quite safe,and anyone can shoot it if they like it.A gun is completely safe,it's the one holding it that matters.Once the mind and finger are trained,practice with it to know it and nobody will get hurt unnecessarily.Every gun has a manual of arms to know,slide safeties drive me crazy so I don't use them.

I do own plastic too,the 1911 may have been pefected in my HK,don't know yet.


----------



## SCRebel (Feb 15, 2012)

Ok thanks! I also found another site that pretty much says the same thing you did, lol


----------



## SCRebel (Feb 15, 2012)

Also there are a lot of manufacturers that produce the model 1911. And prices range from $500-and upward. Are the cheaper guns any good? Are they worth depending on?


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I've heard good about the RIA but I really don't follow the off brands.I prefer Colts,but would try a Springfield Armory now.Their early guns were hit and miss.Everything else doesn't really exist to me until you get to Wilson,Brown and the likes.Do some research at the 1911 sites,there are manufacturer specific subforums and many brand vs brand threads.There was an unofficial reliability poll that lasted a year or so and did a pretty decent representation of putting things in perspective.If I find it I'll post it.


----------



## SCRebel (Feb 15, 2012)

Ok, thanks. I just see alot of 1911's out there. I like Colt and Springfield. However I like Colt a little better, than Springfield. And Springfield is only $150 cheaper. I will have to look at Brown and RIA. Wilson is too expensive for me. Lol.


----------

